# Which Settings?



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I bought a Nikon D50 about a month ago. I'm really enjoying it, awesome camera. I'm still trying to get some great aquarium pictures that I see from so many of you.

_Is it better to use the auto settings, manuel settings or combo of both?_

If using the manual settings... _Which F-stop etc would you suggest using?_

I know ever photo situation is different, but I'm hoping to just get a general idea.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The larger the aperture (smaller the f-stop), the less depth of field you will have. Decide what kind of depth of field of focus you want and set your aperture manually. If you use 'aperture priority', the camera will set the shutter speed automatically. The beauty of digital is that you will be able to see your results immediately and adjust accordingly if you don't like what you get. 

For starters, I would set your ISO at 400, and your aperture at 8.0 and start experimenting with that and see what you get. Shutter speed, aperture and ISO settings are all interrelated. There are multiple ways to achieve a desired result. Experiment, try and have fun with it!


----------

